
Marissa Mayer had viewed remote workers’ VPN usage - shawndumas
http://www.internetevolution.com/author.asp?section_id=774&doc_id=259668
======
shawndumas
"Earlier today, CBS This Morning (video clip not yet available) mentioned that
Mayer had viewed remote workers' VPN usage, only to discover that employees
were not using the virtual private network when and as often as they should
be. If true, this would sound alarm bells for any executive, especially one at
the helm of a company facing as many challenges as Yahoo does today."

~~~
byoung2
If that is true, the correct approach is to talk to those employees
specifically, and not punish all remote workers. When I work from home I use a
local environment because the VPN is slow. I only connect when absolutely
necessary.

------
jonheller
Better than what I had initially though from the headline: That she had
actually looked at the logs of how they used it during the day.

